# Problems with new M&R Diamondback



## coachtim (Feb 10, 2012)

We are having a major issue with our new Diamondback 6/8 . We have had it for only 6 months and it will not do anything... when machine is on it will only display the work "main" and a backarrow. Machine is under a two year warranty but apparently we still must pay for everythingas! We had there tech come out and paid his service charge, he could not determine so he called M&R's who after 5 hrs determined it to be the servo motor. We had to Pat $2300 for this part (say it will be reimbursed when we ship back the old part) plus shipping. Got the part in today and still the same thing! So now we have to call and pay for a service tech again in the morning... any suggestions? Is not of the service or other cost not usually covered under warranty? Help! Panicked got work to do and out of money!


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Get on the phone and speak with Rich Hoffman. He's the owner of M & R. He's a great industry veteran and I am sure he will make things right for you.


----------

